# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  A/T AIΓΑΙΟΝ (D-03)

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AT AIGAION.jpgTo Α/Τ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ κλάσης Rhein παρέα με το Ρ/Κ ΑΔΑΜΑΣΤΟΣ του Αγ.Νικολάου στον Πειραιά μου φαίνεται το 1990, λίγο μετά από μιά μικρής έκτασης μετασκευή που είχε υποστεί κ κανένα χρόνο πριν από τον παροπλισμό του.
Ουσιαστικά ένα βαρύτερα εξοπλισμένο βοηθητικό,ήταν "μάννα" τορπιλλακάτων,αλλά στην Ελλάδα βαφτίστηκε A/T συνοδείας γιά να κάνει ξιφία όπως τα "θηρία" γι' αυτό κ του προστέθηκαν εδώ τορπιλλοσωλήνες κ βόμβες βάθους.
Λόγω της αρχικής αποστολής του πλοίου,με τα τότε δεδομένα στο ΠΝ ήταν κ αρκετά νεότερο (κατασκευή 1963), είχε καλύτερες ενδιαιτήσεις γιά το πλήρωμα κ ευρείς χώρους, τόσο που κληρούχες μου που υπηρέτησαν σε αυτό έλεγαν ότι "είναι σαν ποστάλι".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

¶λλες 2 φωτό του πλοίου,μιά από πρύμα κ η άλλη σαν FGS WESER A62. Παρατηρούμε πόσο διαφορετικό σουλούπι ήταν σε σχέση με τα αμερκάνικα σκαριά που κυριαρχούσαν παλαιότερα στο ΠΝ.
Πηγή: www.hellenicnavy.gr (δεξιά),Ηans-Wilhelm Delfs(αριστερά).Αμφότερες μέσω του φίλου T.S.S.APOLLON.νaigaion-d03-1b.jpg WESER A 62.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kάτι που δεν θα γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι, το καράβι στο ταξίδι παραλαβής (1976) περιέργως ήλθε με πλευρικό αριθμό D215. Aυτό τό αναφέρω διότι η σειρά D210-217 ήταν γιά τα FRAM όπως κ έγινε, λίγο αργότερα τον πήρε ο ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ.
Το D03 ήταν σε αρμονία με τους διψήφιους αριθμούς που είχαν τα Α/Τ συνοδείας κλάσης Βοstwick (Cannon).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στη φωτο ενα μοντελο 1/400 που ειχα φτιαξει για εναν πολυ καλο φιλο

DSC03163.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Kάτι που δεν θα γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι, το καράβι στο ταξίδι παραλαβής (1976) περιέργως ήλθε με πλευρικό αριθμό D215. Aυτό τό αναφέρω διότι η σειρά D210-217 ήταν γιά τα FRAM όπως κ έγινε, λίγο αργότερα τον πήρε ο ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ.
> Το D03 ήταν σε αρμονία με τους διψήφιους αριθμούς που είχαν τα Α/Τ συνοδείας κλάσης Βοstwick (Cannon).


_ Ετσι ακριβως φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ  D215  και  "δια του λογου το αληθες" μπορουμε να το δουμε οπως το αποθανατισε  στις 6-6-1976 ο φωτογραφικος φακος του Fotoflite_

http://www.fotoflite.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=NULL&p  roduct_id=227591&category_id=12&manufacturer_id=0&  option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=11

----------


## yiannissin

<<αλλά στην Ελλάδα βαφτίστηκε A/T συνοδείας γιά να κάνει ξιφία όπως τα "θηρία">>
Πόσους "ξιφίες" κατάφερε να κάνει τελικά? από το ΄87 τουλάχιστον, αποτελούσε προέκταση της Π10 στη Σαλαμίνα,ποτέ μάλλον δεν κατέκτησε  τον τίτλο του "ξιφιόπλοιου", ένας λόγος ήταν οι συχνές "βλάβες" (????)* και ο άλλος οι πράγματι καλές συνθήκες ενδιαίτησης,που το διαφοροποιούσαν από τα "θηρία".

*ναι τα ερωτηματικά αφήνουν και υπονοούμενα περί "βλαβών",που συνόδευαν το πλοίο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> <<αλλά στην Ελλάδα βαφτίστηκε A/T συνοδείας γιά να κάνει ξιφία όπως τα "θηρία">>
> Πόσους "ξιφίες" κατάφερε να κάνει τελικά? από το ΄87 τουλάχιστον, αποτελούσε προέκταση της Π10 στη Σαλαμίνα,ποτέ μάλλον δεν κατέκτησε τον τίτλο του "ξιφιόπλοιου", ένας λόγος ήταν οι συχνές "βλάβες" (????)* και ο άλλος οι πράγματι καλές συνθήκες ενδιαίτησης,που το διαφοροποιούσαν από τα "θηρία".
> 
> *ναι τα ερωτηματικά αφήνουν και υπονοούμενα περί "βλαβών",που συνόδευαν το πλοίο!


Στην θητεία μου 1981-83 έκανε συνεχώς "ξιφία" εναλλάξ με τα "θηρία" αλλά επειδή συμβαίνει να έχω από το σπίτι μου θέα προς τις προσβάσεις Πειραιά κ διαύλου,ανέκαθεν ήταν από τα πλοία του Στόλου που ταξίδευαν πολύ. Γιά βλάβες δεν γνωρίζω,μπορεί τότε που ήσουν να συνέβαιναν αυτά. Πάντως γιά κάποιο διάστημα ήταν έδρα της Δ.Α. οπότε σίγουρα θα είχε πιό λίγα ταξίδια.
Με τα τότε δεδομένα στο ΠΝ,παροπλίστηκε μάλλον πρόωρα το 1991 όταν υπήρχαν σε ενέργεια ακόμα καράβια του Β' Παγκ. Πολέμου. Αυτό κατέστη δυνατό με την παραλαβή των πρώτων Κ/Φ κλάσης Τhetis που ήταν μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας αλλά πιό οικονομική λύση.
Οι Τούρκοι που έχουν περισσότερο κόσμο,γιατί γιά εμάς είναι πρόβλημα η επάνδρωση παλιών καραβιών,διατηρούν στην ενέργεια δύο αδελφά του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ. Το ένα από αυτά,το SOKULLU MEHMET PASA (θα θυμάται ο φίλος ΤSS APOLLON) μας έχει επισκεφθεί μερικές φορές κ εξωτερικά είναι κούκλα.Αν κρίνω κ από αλλού μπορεί κ εσωτερικά το ίδιο.
Όσο γιά προέκταση του ντόκου εκείνα που πραγματικά ήταν η Φ/Θ ΘΕΤΙΣ στην Αμφιάλη (κ νομίζω εξακολουθεί να είναι) κ φυσικά η ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ ειδικά στα τελευταία της.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Ετσι ακριβως φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ D215 και "δια του λογου το αληθες" μπορουμε να το δουμε οπως το αποθανατισε στις 6-6-1976 ο φωτογραφικος φακος του Fotoflite_
> 
> http://www.fotoflite.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=NULL&p  roduct_id=227591&category_id=12&manufacturer_id=0&  option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=11


 Φίλε ΤSS APOLLON το εύρημά σου είναι εκπληκτικό. Φαίνεται ότι από το fotoflite oποιοδήποτε καράβι που περνά την Μάγχη δεν ξεφεύγει!

----------


## Amorgos66

....κατα την διετια 88-90 που υπηρετησα σε κάποιο άλλο πλοιο του ΠΝ,κυκλοφορούσε μια ιστορία(φήμη..??)για το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ,ότι ένας κατώτερος αξιωματικος μαζι με έναν ναυτη μηχανής έριξαν ζάχαρη σε σημαντικο σημείο της μηχανής με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθει σοβαρότατη βλάβη με αποτελεσμα το πλοίο να μείνει παρα πολυ καιρό εκτός υπηρεσίας.Μάλιστα οι ¨σαμποτέρ¨οι οποίοι βρέθηκαν και καταδικαστηκαν σε φυλάκιση,δικαιολόγησαν την πράξη τους λέγοντας ότι δεν άντεχαν άλλο τους ¨ξιφίες......

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε ποια από τις έξι μηχανές ρίξανε ζάχαρη; Μάλλον έιναι το γνωστό ράδιο αρβύλα, ίσως σε συνδυασμό με το περιστατικό που κάποιοι έιχαν ρίξει παξιμάδια στους μειωτήρες των ατμοστροβίλων κάποιου FRAM αντιτορπιλικού.

Όπως βλέπω *εδώ* είχε έξι μηχανές ντήζελ Maybach σε δυο άξονες. Δεν γράφει λάθος η σελίδα του ΠΝ *εδώ* που λέει ότι είχε μηχανές MTU μια και η Maybach ήταν μια από τις εταιρέιες που συγχωνεύτηκαν στην MTU στα τέλη της δεκαετίας ΤΟΥ 1960. Μια και μηχανές MTU έχουν οι πυραυλάκατοι Combattante και τα υποβρύχια πρέπει αν υπήρχαν ανταλλακτικά εκτός αν έιχε μηχανές κάποιου τύπου που σταμάτησε να βγάινει. Θα το ψάξω μηπως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## dytis

> Σε ποια από τις έξι μηχανές ρίξανε ζάχαρη; Μάλλον έιναι το γνωστό ράδιο αρβύλα, ίσως σε συνδυασμό με το περιστατικό που κάποιοι έιχαν ρίξει παξιμάδια στους μειωτήρες των ατμοστροβίλων κάποιου FRAM αντιτορπιλικού.
> 
> Όπως βλέπω *εδώ* είχε έξι μηχανές ντήζελ Maybach σε δυο άξονες. Δεν γράφει λάθος η σελίδα του ΠΝ *εδώ* που λέει ότι είχε μηχανές MTU μια και η Maybach ήταν μια από τις εταιρέιες που συγχωνεύτηκαν στην MTU στα τέλη της δεκαετίας ΤΟΥ 1960. Μια και μηχανές MTU έχουν οι πυραυλάκατοι Combattante και τα υποβρύχια πρέπει αν υπήρχαν ανταλλακτικά εκτός αν έιχε μηχανές κάποιου τύπου που σταμάτησε να βγάινει. Θα το ψάξω μηπως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.


Αυτη την ιστορια με τα παξιμαδια στον μειοτηρα την άκουσα στο Α/Τ ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ οταν υπηρετουσα οτι εγινε στο δικό μας καραβι.

----------


## despo

Επειδή το συναντούσα και εγω καθημερινά στη Σαλαμίνα στη διάρκεια της θητείας μου, προσωπικά μου άρεσε και είχα ακούσει και εγω οτι απο χώρους ενδιαίτησης ξεχώριζε απο τα υπόλοιπα και ήταν πραγματικά 'ελκυστικό'. Είχε ομως πολλά ταξείδια πότε για ξιφίες, πότε για άλλες αποστολές ήταν απο τα πρώτα που βρισκόταν σε κίνηση. Για βλάβες δεν είχα ακούσει κάτι και πραγματικά απόρησα οταν έμαθα για τον τόσο γρήγορο παροπλισμό του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ποια από τις έξι μηχανές ρίξανε ζάχαρη; Μάλλον έιναι το γνωστό ράδιο αρβύλα, ίσως σε συνδυασμό με το περιστατικό που κάποιοι έιχαν ρίξει παξιμάδια στους μειωτήρες των ατμοστροβίλων κάποιου FRAM αντιτορπιλικού.
> 
> Όπως βλέπω *εδώ* είχε έξι μηχανές ντήζελ Maybach σε δυο άξονες. Δεν γράφει λάθος η σελίδα του ΠΝ *εδώ* που λέει ότι είχε μηχανές MTU μια και η Maybach ήταν μια από τις εταιρέιες που συγχωνεύτηκαν στην MTU στα τέλη της δεκαετίας ΤΟΥ 1960. Μια και μηχανές MTU έχουν οι πυραυλάκατοι Combattante και τα υποβρύχια πρέπει αν υπήρχαν ανταλλακτικά εκτός αν έιχε μηχανές κάποιου τύπου που σταμάτησε να βγάινει. Θα το ψάξω μηπως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.


 Oι Μaybach που είχε ήταν παλιότερο μοντέλο από τις πρώτες ΜΤU που είχε το ΠΝ αλλά εάν ήταν αλήθεια η δολιοφθορά δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε πρόβλημα ανταλλακτικών λόγω του ότι κ μόνο η κλάση αυτή περιελάμβανε αρκετά πλοία κ από θέμα κόστους ήταν σε ισχύ τότε η γερμανική βοήθεια άρα συμφέρουσα η επισκευή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτη την ιστορια με τα παξιμαδια στον μειοτηρα την άκουσα στο Α/Τ ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ οταν υπηρετουσα οτι εγινε στο δικό μας καραβι.


Αυτή την δουλειά την έκαναν κάποιοι ασυνείδητοι,ανάμεσα σε αυτούς κ ένας επικελευστής,γιά να μην πάει το καράβι Αδριατική τότε που συμμετείχαμε σε περιπολίες λόγω του πολέμου στην Γιουγκοσλαβία. Ευτυχώς πήραν κ έβαλαν τον ένα άξονα από το παροπλισμένο Α/Τ ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ κ το καράβι όχι μόνο ήταν σε λίγο καιρό ξανά επιχειρησιακό αλλά είχε την τύχη να είναι το τελευταίο FRAM που παροπλίστηκε (1997).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

D03 AIGAION.jpg¶λλη μιά φωτό την ίδια μέρα με αυτή του ποστ 1,πιό ωραία με το φως να πέφτει καλύτερα σε αυτό το γερμανικό σουλούπι,τυπικό του '60. Εδώ μόλις έχουν αφαιρεθεί τα 2 κρένια που είχε πρύμα από την τσιμινιέρα που σημαίνει ότι στα τελευταία του έπαψε να είναι κ πλοίο υποστήριξης,ρόλο γιά τον οποίο από όσο ξέρω ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε εδώ αν κ από την τότε Δυτ.Γερμανία ουσιαστικά παραχωρήθηκε πακέτο με τις Τ/Α κλάσης Jaguar.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> 
> Σε ποια από τις έξι μηχανές ρίξανε ζάχαρη;  Μάλλον έιναι το γνωστό ράδιο αρβύλα, ίσως σε συνδυασμό με το περιστατικό  που κάποιοι έιχαν ρίξει παξιμάδια στους μειωτήρες των ατμοστροβίλων  κάποιου FRAM αντιτορπιλικού.
> 
> Όπως βλέπω *εδώ* είχε έξι μηχανές ντήζελ Maybach σε δυο άξονες. Δεν γράφει λάθος η σελίδα του ΠΝ *εδώ* που λέει ότι είχε μηχανές MTU μια και η Maybach ήταν μια από τις εταιρέιες που συγχωνεύτηκαν στην MTU στα τέλη της δεκαετίας ΤΟΥ 1960.  Μια και μηχανές MTU έχουν οι πυραυλάκατοι Combattante και τα υποβρύχια  πρέπει αν υπήρχαν ανταλλακτικά εκτός αν έιχε μηχανές κάποιου τύπου που  σταμάτησε να βγάινει. Θα το ψάξω μηπως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> 
> Oι Μaybach που είχε ήταν παλιότερο μοντέλο από τις πρώτες ΜΤU που είχε το ΠΝ αλλά εάν ήταν αλήθεια η δολιοφθορά δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε πρόβλημα ανταλλακτικών λόγω του ότι κ μόνο η κλάση αυτή περιελάμβανε αρκετά πλοία κ από θέμα κόστους ήταν σε ισχύ τότε η γερμανική βοήθεια άρα συμφέρουσα η επισκευή.


Η αναφορά στα ανταλλακτικά αφορά τις βλάβες που γράφτηκε ότι είχε και όχι στο ράδιο αρβύλα της δολιοφθοράς. Έψαξα λίγο και βρήκα στο βιβλίο των K. Χαϊδεμένου - A. Τζιφάκι "Ναυτικές Μηχανές Ντήζελ" για τις μηχανές Μaybach ανάμεσα στα άλλα:

"Εργασίες W-5 (μερικής επιθεώρησης) κάθε 3000 ώρες λειτουργίας

Σε αντίθεση με τις εργασίες W-1 μέχρι W-4, στις οποίες δεν χρειάζεται το λύσιμο της μηχανής και που γίνονται σε διαστήματα κανονικού σταματήματος της μηχανής για τις εργασίες W-5 χρειάζεται λύσιμο της μηχανής
(...)
Συντήρηση W-6 (γενική επιθεώρηση). Γίνεται μετά από 12.000 ώρες λειτουργίας.

Για τη σειρά των εργασιών W-6  η μηχανή θα πρέπει να λυθεί τελείως και στη συνέχεια να ελεγχθούν με προσοχή όλα τα εξαρτήματά της. Τα εξαρτήματα που παρουσιάζουν υπερβολικές φθορές αντικαθίστανται. Για τις εργασίες της σειράς W-6 υπάρχει ειδικό εγχειρίδιο του κατασκευαστή, στο οποίο αναφέρονται λεπτομέρειες μαζί με τις μετρήσεις που πρέπει να παίρνονται, καθώς και τα διάφορα όρια φθορών."

Από τα παραπάνω συμπεραίνω ότι είχαν ανάγκη για προσεκτική συντήρηση που ίσως δεν γινόταν με τις πολλές ώρες  εν πλω. Ίσως με τις συντηρήσεις που χρειάζονταν οι έξι μηχανές να είχε συχνές ακινησίες.

Άραγε είχαν πάρει ανταλλακτικά με το πλοίο ή τα αναζητούσαν όταν υπήρχε ανάγκη;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό αξιόπιστο πρόσωπο ξέρω ότι όταν αρχές '90 παροπλίζονταν τα παλιά αμερικάνικα Α/Τ, υπήρχαν τεράστιες ποσότητες ανταλλακτικών.
Στην θητεία μου είχα δει στον ΝΣ μεταχειρισμένα πβ Creusot-Loire των 100mm/55 σαν αυτά του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.
Με την ευκαιρία,θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί όταν η Δ.Γερμανία άρχισε να επανεξοπλίζεται,οι πηγές του υλικού ήταν διάφορες. Πχ στο ναυτικό γαλλικά κ ιταλοσουηδικά πυροβόλα,σουηδικοί ανθυποβρυχιακοί εκτοξευτές,ολλανδικά ηλεκτρονικά κ.ο.κ.
Mε τις 7 Jaguar που ενεργοποιήθηκαν,πήραμε κ 3 γιά καννιβαλισμό.
Χωρίς να γνωρίζω τι είχαν γιά τις συγκεκριμένες μηχανές,νομίζω ότι γιά το υλικό από συμμαχική βοήθεια υπήρχαν ανταλλακτικά. Το πρόβλημα είναι στις αγορές νέου υλικού όπου πρέπει να υπογράφουν συμφωνία follow on support (FOS) κ όταν αυτό δεν γίνει μετά το πληρώνουμε ακριβότερα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως διαβάζω *εδώ* οι τορπιλάκατοι που πήραμε για κανιβαλισμό είχαν ίδιες μηχανές (μάλλον με τη λογική το πλοίο υποστήριξης να έχει ίδιες μηχανές με τα πλοία που υποστηρίζει).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως διαβάζω *εδώ* οι τορπιλάκατοι που πήραμε για κανιβαλισμό είχαν ίδιες μηχανές (μάλον με τη λογική το πλοίο υποστήρειξης να έχει ίδιες μηχανές με τα πλοία που υποστηρίζει).


 Κ στις οποίες Τ/Α προστέθηκε η ΚΑΤΑΙΓΙΣ που βγήκε εκτός όταν άρπαξε φωτιά στις μηχανές
κ πάντως σωστό το εύρημά σου. Παρεμπιπτόντως,όταν οι προς κανιβαλισμό εκποιήθηκαν μερικές ή όλες έγιναν τουριστικά.
Στις  Jaguar κάποια στιγμή είχαν αλλάξει τις μηχανές με νεότερες MTU αφού ως γνωστόν οι πολύστροφες "πέφτουν" πιό εύκολα.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ το πρόλαβα να το δω παροπλισμένο στην Αμφιάλη. Ούτε σκέψη φυσικά για φωτογραφίες... για αυτό ας το δούμε σε ένα καρέ από ένα φιλμάκι σχετικά με το "πείραμα της Φιλαδέλφειας" που είχε σκηνές από το ΛΕΩΝ. Διπλα τα ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ και ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ. Όταν τα είδα το 1997 είχανε πια ένα μοναδικό "χρωματισμό παραλλαγής"... μια λευκή πιτσιλωτή στρώση από κουτσουλιές γλάρων!

amfiali.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ το πρόλαβα να το δω παροπλισμένο στην Αμφιάλη. Ούτε σκέψη φυσικά για φωτογραφίες... για αυτό ας το δούμε σε ένα καρέ από ένα φιλμάκι σχετικά με το "πείραμα της Φιλαδέλφειας" που είχε σκηνές από το ΛΕΩΝ. Διπλα τα ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ και ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ. Όταν τα είδα το 1997 είχανε πια ένα μοναδικό "χρωματισμό παραλλαγής"... μια λευκή πιτσιλωτή στρώση από κουτσουλιές γλάρων!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146056


 Κάποτε κ το περιοδικό "Πτήση & Διάστημα" είχε ένα άρθρο γιά τα παροπλισμένα του ΠΝ με παρόμοια φωτογραφία.
Εδώ βλέπουμε την διαφορά ανάμεσα σε ένα αμερικάνικο σουλούπι (ΛΕΩΝ) κ ένα γερμανικό.Μπορεί να τα χωρίζουν 20 χρόνια σε ηλικία, ωστόσο οι μεταπολεμικές κατασκευές των Γερμανών σχεδιαστικά είχαν τις καταβολές τους από το '40 κ πίσω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μπορεί να τα χωρίζουν 20 χρόνια σε ηλικία, ωστόσο οι μεταπολεμικές κατασκευές των Γερμανών σχεδιαστικά είχαν τις καταβολές τους από το '40 κ πίσω.


Όντως είχαν επιρροές από παλιότερα σχέδια. Στο Α/Τ Αιγάιον βλέπω το σχήμα της πλώρης και η μεγάλη γέφυρα να παραπέμπουν σε γερμνικά τορπιλοβόλα του δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, όπως τα βλέπουμε στο εγχειρίδιο αναγνώρισης πολεμικών πλοίων του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού.
sheet301.jpgsheet302.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όντως είχαν επιρροές από παλιότερα σχέδια. Στο Α/Τ Αιγάιον βλέπω το σχήμα της πλώρης και η μεγάλη γέφυρα να παραπέμπουν σε γερμνικά τορπιλοβόλα του δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, όπως τα βλέπουμε στο εγχειρίδιο αναγνώρισης πολεμικών πλοίων του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού.
> sheet301.jpgsheet302.jpg
> Πηγή


 Eνώ σε όλες τις χώρες που παραδοσιακά φτιάχνουν τα δικά τους σκάφη η συνέχεια φαίνεται από κλάση σε κλάση,οι Γερμανοί όταν με την είσοδο τους στο ΝΑΤΟ (1954) επιτράπηκε ξανά να χτίζουν τα δικά τους, υπήρχε ένα κενό δεκαετίας κ έπρεπε να ανατρέξουν σε παλιά σχέδια. Ειδικά η πλώρη που αναφέρεις με το knuckle στην μάσκα χαρακτήρισε όλη την δεκαετία του '60. Από πλοία που μας έδωσε η Γερμανία τέτοια πλώρη είχαν οι κανονιοφόροι τύπου 420 κ έχουν τα ΠΓΥ τύπου 701C. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως,στους τρεις ηττημένους του Β' Π.Π. είχαν επιβληθεί περιορισμοί στους εξοπλισμούς αλλά λόγω του κομμουνιστικού κινδύνου αυτοί γρήγορα άρθηκαν κ σε πρώτη φάση εφοδιάστηκαν με αμερικανικό (κυρίως) κ βρετανικό υλικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

FGS NECKAR A66.jpg Ένα αδελφό του δικού μας ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ήταν το FGS NECKAR A66. Η κλάση Rhein του γερμανικού ναυτικού ήταν συνοδά (μάννες) τορπιλλακάτων ή ναρκαλιευτικών αλλά λόγω οπλισμού κ ηλεκτρονικών είχαν κάποιες δυνατότητες αντιτορπιλλικού συνοδείας.
Τα wappen (θυρεοί) ψηλά στην μάσκα των γερμανικών πολεμικών είναι πολύ παλιά παράδοση.Όταν το πλοίο παροπλίζεται από το γερμανικό ΠΝ αφαιρούνται κ παραδίδονται κάπου πχ στον δήμαρχο της πόλης που έφερε το όνομα,στον τελευταίο κυβερνήτη κ.α.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Α/Τ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ εξω απο το λιμανι της Τηνου στις 15 Αυγουστου του 1986

_Tinos Aug 1986 D03  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ_02.jpgTinos Aug 1986 D03 ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ_03.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Το Α/Τ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ εξω απο το λιμανι της Τηνου στις 15 Αυγουστου του 1986
> 
> _Tinos Aug 1986 D03  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ_02.jpgTinos Aug 1986 D03 ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ_03.jpg


Ενδιαφέρουσες φωτό του όμορφου πολεμικού μας πλοίου ενώ είχε καταπλεύσει στην Τήνο γιά απόδοση τιμών στην μεγάλη γιορτή της Ορθοδοξίας κ του Έθνους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό.                                                                                                                           ¶ραγε σε ποιό λιμάνι να είναι;
A)T AIΓΑΙΟΝ .jpg

----------


## nauxa

Εμενα μου κανει για Πατρα

----------


## emmpapad

Και βέβαια είναι η Πάτρα. Διακρίνεται η γέφυρα του ρ/κ ΕΡΜΗΣ (Ν.Π. 2977) με τα σινιάλα του Τσαβλίρη αλλά και το κτίριο-αποθήκη στο τελείωμα του λιμένος.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ τους 2 φίλους γιά την απάντηση. Γιατί στην Πάτρα ένα πλοίο που έκανε "ξιφίες" στο Αιγαίο,είναι ένα ερώτημα.Ίσως στα πλαίσια νατοϊκής άσκησης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Donau A 69 z4_0021.jpg Aπό το facebook

To DONAU της ίδιας κλάσης είναι τώρα το τουρκικό SOKULLU MEHMET PASA A577.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MAIN A63.jpg Aπό το facebook

Tα τύπου 401 (κλάσης Rhein) όπως εδώ το ΜΑΙΝ, ήταν συνοδά ταχυπλόων.Παραλλαγές της κλάσης ήταν διαμορφωμένες ως συνοδά ναρκαλιευτικών κ συνοδά υποβρυχίων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Werra A 68.jpg 

To WERRA ήταν συνοδό ναρκαλιευτικών κ εδώ το βλέπουμε να περνά την διώρυγα του Κιέλου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

S.M.PASA & NAVARINON.JPGΠηγή: ΠΝ

To τουρκικό συνοδό Ν/Α-εκπαιδευτικ.ό ΤCG SUKULLU MEHMET PASA A577 παρέα με τη Φ/Γ ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ F461 κατά τη διάρκεια της άσκησης "Αριάδνη 2015".
Ωραία σκάφη αυτά τα Rhein,εμείς το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ το παρωπλίσαμε νωρίς με την παραλαβή των Thetis.
Με το σήμα R στον ιστό της Φ/Γ σημαίνει ετοιμότητα προς ανεφοδιασμό από δεξιά.Τι ανεφοδιασμό ποιός ξέρει,πάντως όχι καύσιμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

RHEIN class.jpgfotoflite

To αδελφό MOSEL A67 με στολίσκο ναρκαλιευτικών.

----------

